# Finally got more time to turn



## Schroedc (Apr 22, 2014)

I hope to have the photo booth set back up tomorrow so I can take some decent pictures but here is my turning for today A mess of bolt actions and one roller ball that I tubed and squared three years ago and stuck in a box. Not even sure if it's an available kit any longer. Good thing I'm mostly turning between centers since I didn't have any bushings for it

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 22, 2014)

Wow you sure can knock em out fast !

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 22, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Wow you sure can knock em out fast !




I drill and tube a lot of stuff ahead of time, I've got my finish down pat so I know exactly how long it takes for each one. Turning between centers has sped up my process too. Since I make pens for a living I need to turn a minimum of 75 a week on average to pay the bills :)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tclem (Apr 22, 2014)

man i need your job. wish i could sell 75 a week. those look good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 22, 2014)

Tclem said:


> man i need your job. wish i could sell 75 a week. those look good




Um, Yeah, It doesn't actually work out like that  I go 3 months selling a couple pens a week, then Show season starts up ( I average a show a week at minimum June through September plus I have the retail shop now too) and one of my corporate customers says "We need 700 pens as soon as you can, oh, yes, we want them dyed and engraved too" . I'm mostly trying to keep ahead of things and have my inventory for the entire summer done before June 1st. And of course I'm trying to turn bowls and platters as well. Good thing is a Oneway is coming in in the next couple weeks so I can run some really big stuff!

And health insurance. I do miss cheap premiums (My old Job was for a major telecom so benefits were reasonable. Insurance through My wife the teacher, Not so much )

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 22, 2014)

My daily job is AT&T. So can't leave the benefits. I understand that. Going to do my first shoes this years. Have only been turning 1 1/2 years and pens really for 5 months. Still waiting for my first big order and I want to start engraving but cost of the equipment. I've talked to one shop about putting pens in it but don't know how that's going to work out but keep it up bud. Good work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ejo4041 (Apr 23, 2014)

That sounds like a fun job. 75 pens a week sounds like a lot of pens. How long have you been doing this? I'm hoping to get into turning this summer, just have lots of stuff to get out of the way before that can happen, including moving.


----------



## Terry Summerville (Apr 23, 2014)

I wish my full time job allowed me enough time to turn 5 pens a week plus have a social life on top of that!

Btw....love those camos! They would sell great in my redneck area! Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 23, 2014)

Nice work Collin! One piece pens help to speed up the process also i bet eh??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 23, 2014)

Great looking batch of Bolt Action's.
I like that acrylic blank on the Sedona too.

A minimum of 75 pens a week /10 per day /3,900 pens a year?
Since you say " I make pens for a living I need to turn a minimum of 75 a week on average to pay the bills" what is your average selling price per pen?

Les


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 23, 2014)

rdabpenman said:


> Great looking batch of Bolt Action's.
> I like that acrylic blank on the Sedona too.
> 
> A minimum of 75 pens a week......... 3,900 pens a year?
> ...



Pretty much, Last year was a big year, I think the final number was 4126 items (Includes Keychains and whatnot too) with the big orders form a Corporate customer.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 23, 2014)

Terry Summerville said:


> I wish my full time job allowed me enough time to turn 5 pens a week plus have a social life on top of that!
> 
> Btw....love those camos! They would sell great in my redneck area! Lol




The Camo goes over well up here too, also Antler and in October the blaze Orange go well too.


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 23, 2014)

ejo4041 said:


> That sounds like a fun job. 75 pens a week sounds like a lot of pens. How long have you been doing this? I'm hoping to get into turning this summer, just have lots of stuff to get out of the way before that can happen, including moving.




I've been turning for about 5 years. This last year it got bigger than just a hobby so my wife and I made the decision for me to quit my job, to take some profit and buy a building and go full time. It also allows me to spend more time with the kids and be more flexible doing things with the family I couldn't do with a 9 to 5 job.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 23, 2014)

Nice looking batch of pens. Glad you are able to make a living at it and get more time with the family.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

